# Does your Eheim Hum alittle? Specifically Eheim 2213



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I just recently set up a Eheim 2213. It has a slight hum. Like the sound you from a computer. I have it underneath the tank 3-4' and on tile. 

Does yours hum?


----------



## PPulcher (Feb 4, 2004)

Mine hums a bit and rattles, but it is 14 years old


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

I have Eheim 2215 and for the first few monts it didn't made any noise now it makes the same noise as a new computer fan.So louder then a "hum" it's more like "HUMM"


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

I have a 2215 and a 2211 both are silent.


----------



## capricorn77 (Jan 3, 2006)

My eheim is about 4 months old, and it has always been quiet for me. Actually, so quiet that sometimes, I can't even tell it's running until I actually see the water being pushed out of the output. 
The only time it makes a noise is when there's some air trapped and is suddenly released into the impeller, then I'll hear the sound of air being impelled.


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

My 2213 is dead silent unless it is outgassing. I have to look at the spray bar to see if water is actually flowing or not. It is about 6 months old.
-Dustin


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I have a 2215 and a 2217. I did notice it was louder in the beginning than now. Actually when I set up my first Eheim, I almost returned it as it was louder than I thought Eheim's should be. I procastinated it and one day a week or two later I realized it was silent.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

My 2213 is dead quiet.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Hehe, I can't tell if it's getting quieter or I'm just getting use to it. Mine hums. I'll clean in later this weekend and see what that does. Although it's brand new...doh.

-John N.


----------



## Hardgraf (Jan 20, 2006)

Mine hums too & it's very frustrating. When i first set it up last week it was completly silent. Ordered a new impeller which hopefully will sort it


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

i have two 2213's one is silent and one rattles a bit


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 26, 2005)

Mine has a very distinct hum. Even louder then my either of my HOB's. Not sure what's goin on there... Granted it is 4-5 years old now...


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Mine 2217 and 2028 have always been dead silent, and they're quite a few years old now.
I think part of it may be the surface you have it sitting on too.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The hum has reduced after adjusting the media, and placing the canister on a cloth sheet. The hum isn't loud or annoy, but it's not dead silent as I experienced in the past. It's interesting to see such varying results with everyone's comments. I wonder why that is.

-John N.


----------

